# Baking with Splenda



## Aera (Oct 23, 2007)

I am looking to make an all complex carb muffin. I pretty much have it down except for the sugar. I have Splenda and it says it's great for baking and measures just like regular sugar. But, I also read on the box that some adjustments might be needed if the sugar in the recipe is being used to do more than just sweeten, such as browning and adding volume. 

In this case it's not for browning, but I am not sure if the sugar in the recipe is used for adding volume. The original recipe I am using has banana(I will be using apple) in it which would make it sweet enough without the sugar so it's possible sugar might be needed for the volume? It's 1/2 cup sugar with 1 cup flour if that is any indicator. I would like if I didn't even have to use the Splenda but am too chicken to try the recipe without any sugar. If it's possible to do that, that would be ideal.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 23, 2007)

I have made Biscotti's with Splenda but never muffins.  As far as measuring goes I never made or heard of any adjustments and I just used it per instructions on the Splenda box (so if a recipe had a cup of sugar I replaced it with a cup of Splenda per the box).  The biscotti's did not brown much but turned out great.  I had nuts in the biscotti and some dried fruit as well but I maintained the sugar ratio. 

I would say stick to the sugar ratio rather than substituting or changing measurements.  Baking is a science so if you change too much (like add banana and apple to counterbalance sugar and splenda) you may not get the desired outcome.  If you have cycles to go through trial and error you an do that but don't expect perfection the first time if you tweak things too much.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2007)

I've made banana nut bread three times using Splenda. First time it was ok. Next two fantastic. I didn't make any adjustments. I just used the amount the recipe called for. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Aera (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot Yakuta and Uncle Bob. So I will go ahead and give it a try using the Splenda as I would regular sugar.


----------



## Caine (Oct 24, 2007)

One thing you need to be aware of when baking with Splenda. Sometimes, quite often in fact, you will experience an adverse chemical reaction between the Splenda and your eggs, so instead of beating the Splenda into the eggs and/or butter like you would sugar, mix the Splenda into the dry ingredients.


----------



## AZtallgirl (Dec 1, 2007)

I have used Splenda granular in many recipes, including muffins, cakes, etc. I have noticed that replacing all the sugar with Splenda usually produces more dense and smaller muffins, which also may tend to bake a little more quickly than expected. If you experience problems like this with your recipe, you might want to replace just half the sugar with Splenda and see how that works. For foods that don't need to rise in the oven, like fruit pies, I have substituted with all Splenda and they turned out okay, though some people are can detect an aftertaste. Good luck!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 17, 2007)

i am always playing with recipes to replace the sugar with splenda. 

made one today that did not work. think it needed the volume of sugar.
it was a scotties bar similar to blonde brownies.

it did not rise at all. were supposed to be sliced into bars. flat and broke apart.  tasted great but sure looked funky.

many times when i do this the recipe turns out fine.

babetoo


----------



## QSis (Dec 17, 2007)

AZtallgirl said:


> I have substituted with all Splenda and they turned out okay, though some people are can detect an aftertaste. Good luck!


 
My mother bakes with Splenda for my diabetic aunt.  I think her Splenda stuff tastes sweeter than her sugar stuff, and not in a good way.

Maybe it's the aftertaste?  Kind of like saccharin tasted, when I was a child.  

Lee


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 17, 2007)

I only tried baking with splenda once.  I made a pumpkin nut loaf, substituting the sugar with splenda.  It barely rose, and was very heavy.

That was enough experimentation for me.  I believe many people have great results; but I also understand some tweaking may be involved.


----------



## Corey123 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm too afraid to try this for baking, as for fear that it might not work properly and the food might taste too much like medicine!


----------



## Caine (Jan 2, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> I'm too afraid to try this for baking, as for fear that it might not work properly and the food might taste too much like medicine!


 
Why? Splenda doesn't taste anything like medicine. It tastes like sugar.
















Oh, a spoon full of Splenda helps the medicine go down, the medicine go dow-own, the medicine go down


----------



## Corey123 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that you're talking to someone from the old school.

Even if I use just a little of that stuf, it tastes like medicine, so why would I want to COOK or BAKE with it?


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 3, 2008)

I greatly prefer Splenda to sugar.  After years on Atkins I have almost completely lost my taste for really sweet stuff.  It just seems like I can feel the sugar "grit" on my teeth, and it's just too sweet.

As soon as I find the time I'm planning to make a cheesecake, substituting Splenda for the sugar.


----------



## Corey123 (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't go on that diet because it orders you to eliminate all starch and sugar, and since I'm a diabetic, I need some starch and sugar in the body to keep from getting sick and going into a hypoglysemic attack.

Not too much, but enough so that my glucose level is not deprived of it all. 

However, I DO have some Domino De-Lite, which is like Splenda. That I use now and then, but not in baking. And have you forgotten that I'm on a tight shoestring budget, so I can't even afford to buy that stuff now.

I'm so broke that I can't even pay attention!


----------



## ericajones80 (Jan 3, 2008)

Rob Babcock said:


> I greatly prefer Splenda to sugar.  After years on Atkins I have almost completely lost my taste for really sweet stuff.  It just seems like I can feel the sugar "grit" on my teeth, and it's just too sweet.
> 
> As soon as I find the time I'm planning to make a cheesecake, substituting Splenda for the sugar.



yeah its funny how your tastes change...I can't even stomach the thought of sugar, whole milk or regular soda anymore


----------



## Corey123 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been drinking 1% milk for a while now. The switch back over to it was kind of rough, but I'm well use to it now. I mistakingly bought some SKIM milk and had to use it. In cereal, it looks almost like WATER!! YUCK!!!! I'm happily drinking 1% again! Diet soda as well.

Lost another 11 lbs though.


----------



## Clienta (Jan 3, 2008)

Rob Babcock said:


> I greatly prefer Splenda to sugar. After years on Atkins I have almost completely lost my taste for really sweet stuff. It just seems like I can feel the sugar "grit" on my teeth, and it's just too sweet.
> 
> As soon as I find the time I'm planning to make a cheesecake, substituting Splenda for the sugar.


 
My father-in-law is diabetic & I have made several Splenda cheescakes. They look good & taste good & I don't particularly care for Splenda, Nutrasweet, Equal, etc. I do substitite graham crackers in the crust with ground almonds which adds a nutty flavor to the cheesecake. Check out the Splenda website, they've got lots of great recipes.


----------

